# Annoying people at your barn? (little Rant)



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Honestly - all of those issues, while most easily blamed on the owner of the horses, are a problem with the barn management -- they are allowing her to "take up" those three fields, etc. I would be discussing the issues with the manager and perhaps even looking elsewhere for lodging for my horse if the issues aren't resolved.


----------



## CharliesMom (Jul 7, 2009)

The manager on the farm really is a great guy, he tries to keep everything in check but the owner doesnt come out and he really doesnt have a chance to talk to her often. Although more could be done.

I am moveing to another farm which im really excited about, it just bothers me cause the horses are the ones who are taking all the crap.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Sympathies to you.

Since I have my horses at home I only have to deal with myself! 

But I do remember a particular woman at the barn I use to volunteer at (where T and Walka came from). She would drop her equipment in the aisle way and expect someone to pick up after her!

One day as I was finishing up chores and was heading for home, she decided to let one of her geldings into the pasture where all the pasture kept horses where. No warning or even permission!

Next thing I saw was her gelding breaking through the fence line and heading down the road! Then she demanded that I do something! So I told her to get her A## is gear and get her horse while I mended the fence BEFORE the rest of the horses got out!

Don't miss the drama one bit! Do miss the few people that I enjoyed seeing, but that's the price of having them home.


----------



## CharliesMom (Jul 7, 2009)

Two of the other women i absolutely love they are so great, and im going to miss them a lot.
The place im moving charlie to is a pretty ritzy place with a lot of show people. 
which is fine, but not at all what im used to


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

yea i have one person she thinks shes so much better than me and she was like well no offense but you groom slower than me and your just holding me back from more riding time and thta is why junior looks better than sawyer


----------



## CharliesMom (Jul 7, 2009)

ugh i hate that... I was accused one time of starving my horse from a crazy woman who never took care of hers. Drove me up the wall. 
I take better care of my horse than i take care of me sometimes, Charlie is my kid.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

There is one person at the place I board who actually lives there (she rents an apartment up top of the owner's house), and she hardly ever handles her horses, but she came out one night and started telling me all the things that were 'wrong' with my horse...I'm like, uh, duh...I'm out here like 4-5 times a week, he came with hind leg scars, and your horse is causing some of the bite marks...

I just listened and let most of it go in one ear and out the other, because I speak to the barn owner all the time, and I know how much (or rather how little) time she actually spends with her horses, so she can't say anything about my boy... but still, it IS annoying...

The other boarder is a fabulous woman who is out there just as much as I am, and we always have a good time talking and sharing horsey stories. They is another boarder too, but I've never met her (she's like, NEVER, out there), although I would love to steal her horse and take it to AZ with me when I leave next week!Lol!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

There is a man who trailers his horse to my barn regularly and usually he goes on trail rides or uses the ring to train.

Last week he came to the barn and left his horse tied up to the trailer for at least two hours while he looked for the barn owner (who, at the time, was gone to a show). Once he realized Michel wasn't there, he untied his horse fron the trailer and brought him in the barn. He tied the little horse to with less than a foot of rope the steel bars of the end stall so that his head was shoved into a corner. Then he took out an electric clipper and tried to shave the horses leg, the horse was terrified and tried to bolt and was kicking all over the place. So the man put hobbles on his front legs. Well, I thought that horse was upset before, he was absolutly out of his tree the second time the clippers touched him, he reared bucked, kicked, he almost fell, I have never seen anything more pathetic in my life. 
Finally (after the horse kicked his arm) the man gave up. I asked him why he wanted the legs shaved so badly, he said "the horse has fleas" On closer inspection I realized that the horses legs which I thought were covered with mud, where actually covered with scabs! This man, was trying to _shave the scabs_ off the legs of his horse! I can only imagine what it would have looked like if he had been able to do it!

I forgot to mention, the horse was for years old and I could see all of his ribs and his spine!


----------



## CharliesMom (Jul 7, 2009)

OMG that is horrible, i cant, i really dont understand how people think like that. I mean would you SHAVE scabs off your arm just because you had them? Its honestly mind boggling.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

How sad...And horses don't get 'fleas'... He might have had scratches really bad, or some other fungal infection...either way, shaving a panicked horse certainly was no way to treat that infection! 

He should have been soaking those legs in Betadine, and trying to get some kind of medication on them!


----------



## Whispering Silver (Jul 6, 2009)

hmm i think thats one thing about having or riding horses. it can be one of the bitchiest sports around.  it is sad but there's not a lot you can do about it. i just get on with it, after all you cant change a person set in their ways.


----------



## Endless Journey Girl (Jun 10, 2009)

I only take lessons at a riding school at a barn. But I've met quite a few people that board there horses there and holy cow some of the girls are just spoiled BRATS. Honestly they think they are better than everybody else. Don't get me wrong some of the people are really nice. But some of them are just downright rude!


----------



## Endless Journey Girl (Jun 10, 2009)

Does anyone else find that there seems to be more people like that with english riding then western? My friend used to ride on the competitive show jumping circuit in my area and eventually ended up switching to western riding. She said she just couldn't stand all the stuck up girls anymore and was afraid she was turning into one too. Obviously not all english riders are like that, but does there seem to be more stuck up english riders then western. Or maybe it's just a stereotype.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I found it to be rather equal when I was showing, which was why I eventually got out of it...I just couldn't handle all the 'politics' and snootiness that came with it, and that was within 4-H!!! I had a horse that I had trained myself, and none of the judges looked at him, even though he was more relaxed and moved more freely and better than the 'professionally' trained ones...


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

We have one lady who is really rude. She's technically an employee-- she pays off board, so I have no one to really vent to at the barn, lest I seem like the one who complains about everyone.

I got a little startled because I was knocked off of a horse at an auction the day before, I had a HUGE hematoma that lasted for 3 months, and, of course, I had a slight fear of losing control. Well, my doctor(who is a rider) told me to lay off trail rides and stick to ring riding.. so I could get off and go back easily if I got sore. So when invited on a trail ride, I declined and told why, and this lady went off on me.. called me a baby for going to the doctor, etc.

A grown lady should not be calling a 16(I was at the time) year old girl names.. especially when it was her first big fall and she'd only been riding for a year. She's just intimidating.. I tend to make myself scarce when she is around.


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

All the ridders at my barn are all really great and nice. But i have met a TON of people at the shows i go to who are terribly mean. I show a gaited horse who is a little spooky but never dangerous. And since she's at the bottom of the peking order at the barn she's all ways very causious. And at one show we were warming up and them this girl tries to pass on the outside (miind you my horses is blind in this eye, and you not supose to pass on the outside to begin with) and the other horses tail hit my horse but she spooked cus she couldnt see what hit her, and the other girl totally told me off! and i was just like you the one who tried to pass on the outside so it was you fault and just walked away to calm my horse. 
Ugh some girls can be sooo mean!


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

i have very little to complain about being that i have the horses at my own barn,but my aunt just recently got a horse,she a reg. paso fino mare she has good bloodlines,color,etc. but she spoils the horse,the horse has terrible direspct issues,she rears when lounging,she bites me,and the horse is very greenbroke and my aunt has no idea about horses other than your suppose to ride them,the only thing she ever does is lounge the horse because shes scared to get on it,when she does though its only for a minute then she hands it over to me,so now im getting payed to work with this horse,lounging,grooming,and riding so that she could ride it when she ever gets over being scared of it,i told her to ride my horse because she really broke but she wants to ride her horse because she thinks its prettier than mine!no matter what its always well i bought my horse so i need to ride it,its just i dont have time or i need to do blah blah blah,when im working with the horse trying to get her to ride,it really sucks having new horse owners who are older so they atomatically know more than you about horses.


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

oh and by the way i started to whip the horse because it just tried to rear and go at me while i was lounging and she yells at me for hitting her horse!the horse was really close to me and if id been about 3 feet closer i wouldnt have a face!she said that i have no business hitting her horse and she says to just stop working with her horse,2 weeks later and im working it again for her,i could just let it in the pasture and say im done but i dont like to see horses as fat pasture horses,oh and by the way she insists on keeping the horse in a seperate pasture than mine because shes scared of her horse getting hurt by mine,which my horses are all gentle and wouldnt hurt her horse,and she also thinks that her horse cant handle being around other horses so all the times its just out there on a 3 acre pasture by itself.


----------



## rosie9r (Dec 1, 2008)

Whew, I am so glad I am the only boarder where my horses are kept after reading some of ya'lls stories. (The other horses at the stable are the owner's.)

But when I did board my horses, there was always a ton of drama. Do not miss the drama thats for sure.


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

The guy who thought his horse had fleas sounds downright ignorant and abusive, there is a case where horses are being abused (compared to some of the times I hear the abuse card being called). I wouldn't let someone with a contagious horse on my property, let alone in my barn. Sorry you had to witness that, it sucks to not be able to do anything.


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

I don't have a horse, let alone a barn.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I can relate. There's a lady at my barn that can't ride worth ****, she has no clue what she's doing, and she gives lessons.  She also rides her daughter's 12hh pony, which looks absolutely ridiculous and the poor pony is too patient to kick her off. She claims she's training him, but it's nothing but a circus act. She acts like she owns the barn and she thinks she's the one running the show. I just ignore her. She knows she's not my favorite person.


----------



## polkapiggy (Jul 30, 2009)

There is this bratty little girl at the stables i go to that i just cant stand! she's HORRIBLE! her and her mother are SO annoying. Her mother stands at the gate constantly shouting at her and talking about how wonderfull her daughter is and the kid. UGH! If she doesnt get the horse she wants, she cries. If the horse misbehaves, she cries. If she doesn't get her way, she cries. Her temper tantrums are so annoying >=[ I recently found out her father got her a horse, and she refused it because it was piebald and not a bay! This was an AMAZING horse and she wouldnt have it purely because it was a piebald. Before she found out it was piebald she never shut up about it and how amazing it was and the moment she found out it wasnt a bay, she cried. But thankfully i've moved up a group and she's moved down a group (can you imagine the temper tantrum that bought about?!) so i wont be seeing her for a long time! =D


----------



## RacePony007 (Jul 4, 2009)

There is this rich dressage lady at my barn and thinks she is the best ever and she is just totally nice to everybody but, me! And I just found out that she was snobby to me because shes jeaous of me! HAAAAA!


----------

